

Incredibly detailed map of North American English dialects, with audio - psawaya
http://aschmann.net/AmEng/

======
Samuel_Michon
Seeing the title of this post, I got really excited -- the subject is a
longtime interest of mine. However, after clicking through to the actual page,
the excitement quickly subsided. I'm sure the information is great, but the
presentation is plain _awful_. Quite a pity, it looks like the author put a
lot of time into it.

It's one big MS Word-file, exported to HTML. It would be best if the content
is divided into several pages. It definitely needs a different stylesheet,
especially for the tables. The maps could be redrawn in SVG and it would be
nice to add some interactivity so that layers can be peeled back by the user.

I'd like to help the author clean up this page, if he'll allow it. Would
anyone like to join me?

~~~
profquail
I'd love to help but don't have the time. I just wanted to say as soon as I
saw the page, I thought the same thing.

If the author made their data available, it should be reasonably easy to
restructure the data a bit then use something like OpenHeatMap
(www.openheatmap.com) to create layers on top of Google Maps.

EDIT: Another idea -- if the author made their data available in shapefiles,
it'd be easy to use with _any_ mapping program.

------
dugmartin
I grew up in Southern Illinois. As you can see on the map its the confluence
of four very different dialects, changing town to town. I wonder how long this
will continue before it is homogenized.

------
trenton
Lots of info. Could use some Tufte love.

------
JonnieCache
Here is the UK equivalent:
<http://www.bl.uk/learning/langlit/sounds/index.html>

We have roughly the same number of accents/dialects as the US, in a tiny
fraction of the area. Yes, it does get confusing sometimes.

(Unfortunately the recordings are in WMA. Ewwww. VLC can cope.)

